# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  FREEMAT!

## johny7

ξερει κανεις την αντιστοιχη δουλεια του syms στο matlab πως γινεται στ freemat?

----------


## PanosTEI

http://freemat.sourceforge.net/help/...on_symvar.html

----------

